# Lustige WC Bilder 11 X



## neman64 (11 Jan. 2010)

Jetzt kommen Bilder wo jeder jeden Tag sicher öfter als 1 X hingeht.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

Und zum Schluß noch einen Spruch den ich im Netz nicht gefunden habe.

In diesen Scheißhaus wohnt ein Geist, der jeden der zu lange scheißt von unten in die Eier beißt.

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.

Wenn ja, BITTE auf :thx: klicken.

Wenn die Bilder etwas zu klein sind klickt einfauch auf das Bild und dann könnt ihr es lesen.


----------



## rf61nbg (11 Jan. 2010)

tolle Ideen für Badfliesen


----------



## Phenom (30 Jan. 2010)

In diesem Scheisshaus wohnt ein Geist,der jedem,der zu lange scheisst von unten in die Eier beisst......mich hat er noch nich gebissen....ich hab ihm auf den Kopf geschissen....


lol9

:WOW:


----------

